# Food Safety News - 09/12/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 12, 2021)

*Carbon monoxide poisoning from food preparation sickens restaurant patrons*
By News Desk on Sep 12, 2021 12:04 am
Officials in Hong Kong are investigating carbon monoxide poisoning in a restaurant that left 14 people needing hospital treatment. The Centre for Health Protection (CHP) of the Department of Health reported that the group ate a “hot pot” dinner using charcoal as cooking fuel in one room at a restaurant in Wan Chai. Hot pot... Continue Reading


*Illinois restaurant subject of investigation for outbreak of Salmonella illnesses*
By Coral Beach on Sep 11, 2021 06:40 pm
A Salmonella outbreak related to a restaurant in Illinois is being investigated by county and state public health officials. At least eight patients have been identified so far. Officials are telling the public to seek medical attention and testing if they ate at the La Mex restaurant in the 100 block of East Jackson Street... Continue Reading


*Company recalls fully cooked, frozen chicken for risk of Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Sep 11, 2021 06:25 pm
Erie Meat Products Ltd. is recalling unbranded “Frozen All White Meat Fully Cooked Diced Chicken” from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination, according to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA).  Retailers, distributors, manufacturers and food service establishments such as hotels, restaurants, cafeterias, hospitals and nursing homes should not serve, use or sell the... Continue Reading


*USDA issues public alert for bread stick snack packs with meat and cheese*
By News Desk on Sep 11, 2021 06:07 pm
The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is issuing a public health alert for ready-to-eat (RTE) snack packs with breadsticks, meat and cheese products containing Food and Drug Administration regulated breadsticks that have been recalled by the producer, Jag Specialty Foods, due to concerns that the products may have comingled with... Continue Reading


----------

